# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Quan hệ giữa trọng tâm tải xe nâng và tải trọng xe nâng hàng như thế nào?

## xenangviet

Một trong những câu hỏi thường gặp là nếu trung tâm tải tăng lên thì tải trọng nâng sẽ như thế nào?
Vì sao trung tâm tải thay đổi lại ảnh hưởng đến tải trọng nâng của xe, vì điều này ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến tam giác ổn định trên xe nâng hàng
Bất kỳ cuộc thảo luận nào về những điều cơ bản của xe nâng sẽ không đầy đủ nếu không có cuộc thảo luận về trọng tâm và tam giác ổn định.

Trung tâm xe nâng

Một xe nâng hàng đối trọng thường có một tam giác ổn định gồm, hai bánh trước, tâm của hai bánh sau, 3 điểm này kết nối lại thành một tam giác ổn định.
Người vận hành phải đảm bảo rằng trọng tâm của xe nâng và tải trọng kết hợp vẫn nằm trong tam giác ổn định để chống lật.

Công suất định mức của xe nâng

Nếu tải không đúng trọng tâm, kích thước không đúng hoặc quá khổ, nó có thể vượt quá khả năng tải và gây mất cân bằng của xe nâng

Tải trọng của phụ kiện được thêm vào cũng ảnh hưởng, khi đó khoảng cách trung tâm tải tăng lên, tải trọng phân bổ cũng thay đổi.

Nếu trung tâm tải của bạn ở xa hơn trung tâm tải cho khả năng nâng tối đa của xe nâng, thì tải trọng nâng tối đa của bạn sẽ giảm đáng kể.
Khoảng cách trung tâm tải được đo từ khung nâng đến tâm của tải.

Biểu đồ trung tâm xe nâng

Kiểm tra trọng lượng của tải

Sức nâng định mức của xe nâng là trọng lượng tối đa của hàng hóa được phép nâng trong khoảng cách từ trọng tâm của hàng hóa đến thành trước của càng nâng không lớn hơn khoảng cách trung tâm của tải trọng Xe Nâng Điện 1.5 Tấn Komatsu FB15-12 839524
Sức nâng định mức được tính bằng t (tấn )

An toàn vận hành xe nâng

Khi làm việc, sự ổn định có thể được duy trì tốt nhất bằng cách giữ tải thấp xuống mặt đất và thận trọng khi di chuyển, dừng và khởi động.

Một khu vực đặc biệt quan tâm là trên đường dốc, dốc hoặc địa hình không bằng phẳng. Không bao giờ tăng tải hoặc bật trên bề mặt không bằng phẳng. Trong những trường hợp như vậy, trọng tâm của bạn sẽ nhanh chóng di chuyển ra ngoài tam giác ổn định.
Khi di chuyển không tải trên một đoạn đường nối, càng nâng của bạn phải luôn luôn hướng xuống dốc. Khi mang tải, càng nâng của bạn phải luôn hướng về phía trên của đường dốc, vì vậy tải sẽ không rơi ra.

Trung tâm tải trọng trên xe nâng là gì?

Trung tâm tải trọng là khoảng cách từ mặt của càng nâng đến trọng tâm của tải trọng.
Nhiều xe nâng được đánh giá bằng cách sử dụng trung tâm tải 500mm, điều đó có nghĩa là trọng tâm của tải trọng phải từ 500mm trở xuống so với mặt của càng nâng xe nâng dầu 1 tấn.

Mối tương quan giữa trung tâm tải và tải trọng nâng

Cùng 1 độ cao, với mỗi trung tâm tải khác nhau thì tải trọng nâng phải thay đổi để thích hợp. Khi tải trọng càng lớn, tương ứng kiện hàng càng dài, lúc nào trọng tâm của tam giác ổn định có xu hường đi về phía trước, tải trọng quá nặng sẽ làm cho trọng tâm vượt ra khỏi tam giác ổn định, và lúc này xe nâng sẽ ngã về trước. Tương tự như vậy khi kiện hàng không được đặt chính giữa mà lệch sang các bên.
Do đó việc thay đổi trung tâm tải yêu cầu đi kèm phải thay đổi cả tải trọng nâng tương ứng.

----------

